# How to fire Yongnuo speedlights wirelessly with Nikon D90?



## DaveAndHolly219 (Mar 12, 2017)

I shoot a Nikon D90 (for now, moving to a 7200 soon) and I have two Yongnuo YN565EX flash units. 

What I want to do is be able to set them both up on stands in soft boxes to do impromptu photo shoots of my daughter in our living room.

My question is, what is the best/easiest way to fire them wirelessly? Pocket wizard, Yongnuo wireless trigger, something else? 

Thanks in advance! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## table1349 (Mar 12, 2017)

Transceivers.  Which ones depends on your budget.   Me I use PocketWizard. They work always, are well built and they are totally backwards compatible.  Some brands are not backwards compatible.


----------



## DaveAndHolly219 (Mar 12, 2017)

Mind sharing links to exactly what I'd need for my setup? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## table1349 (Mar 12, 2017)

If you want PocketWizards then get three of these.  They are the cheapest PocketWizard has to offer.  You need one for each item you want to fire and one for the camera.  There are tons of transceivers out there but it is pretty much all the same as to numbers, one per device and one for the camera. 

If you want more features then there are various models at various prices.  Don't forget that if you go off camera with multiple lights you will also want a flash meter.  

Before you get too excited with all of this get this book and read it. Focal Press Book: Light Science & Magic: An 9780415719407


----------



## JoeW (Mar 12, 2017)

Obviously, triggers or PocketWizards are options.  Another is to use a speed light that is compatible with the Nikon CLS, your D90 will communicate with that speed light and the other two are set up as slaves.  So when the CLS speed light fires, then the other two do as well.

Also, you should confirm this but I believe (but don't know for sure) that the YN565EX will work wirelessly with Nikon.  In which case, you use your D90 as the commander (setup menu) and the camera will tell the YNs to fire.


----------



## KmH (Mar 12, 2017)

While the PocketWizards are nice, you don't need that level of sophistication (transceivers) to trigger the YN565EX.
A basic radio trigger and a couple of receivers will work too.
( 2 Triggers Pack ) VILTROX 2.4GHz Wireless Shutter Release Remote / Wireless Flash Radio Trigger for Nikon

Note too that being able to manually control the flash unit(s) output power (and zoom) instead of letting the camera metering system detect flash reflected back from your subject to automatically control flash output level will deliver more consistent results.


----------



## DaveAndHolly219 (Mar 12, 2017)

JoeW said:


> Obviously, triggers or PocketWizards are options.  Another is to use a speed light that is compatible with the Nikon CLS, your D90 will communicate with that speed light and the other two are set up as slaves.  So when the CLS speed light fires, then the other two do as well.
> 
> Also, you should confirm this but I believe (but don't know for sure) that the YN565EX will work wirelessly with Nikon.  In which case, you use your D90 as the commander (setup menu) and the camera will tell the YNs to fire.



I know about commander mode but I cannot, for the life of me, figure out how to get it working with my flash. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OGsPhotography (Mar 12, 2017)

YN 603 works easily. YN 560TX can be used to control them in Manual I believe.


----------



## JoeW (Mar 12, 2017)

DaveAndHolly219 said:


> JoeW said:
> 
> 
> > Obviously, triggers or PocketWizards are options.  Another is to use a speed light that is compatible with the Nikon CLS, your D90 will communicate with that speed light and the other two are set up as slaves.  So when the CLS speed light fires, then the other two do as well.
> ...


I can't give you advice on that since I don't have a YN 656EX though I suspect if you check documentation there should be something about linking with Nikon's CLS.


----------



## DaveAndHolly219 (Mar 12, 2017)

JoeW said:


> DaveAndHolly219 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeW said:
> ...



Unfortunately the manual that came with the flash is next to worthless. The Chinese to English translation leaves a bit to be desired. Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WayneF (Mar 14, 2017)

DaveAndHolly219 said:


> I shoot a Nikon D90 (for now, moving to a 7200 soon) and I have two Yongnuo YN565EX flash units.
> 
> What I want to do is be able to set them both up on stands in soft boxes to do impromptu photo shoots of my daughter in our living room.
> 
> ...



You already have all you need, there's no need to buy anything, other than some umbrellas and stands.

The Yongnou YN565EX works with the Nikon commander on the D90 or D7200.

That would be the 565 SL slave mode, Commander compatible.  Set one flash to group A and one to group B, and you have independent control in either TTL or Manual mode (control and modes and compensation are set in the Commander menu).

Or, the radio triggers only do Manual flash mode, and instead, the 565 S1 slave mode is already a good optical trigger for manual mode.  You can trigger them from the camera internal flash set to Manual mode at lowest power (to not affect your picture lighting).

Radio triggers may have advantage outdoors in sun or at great distances, but in the living room, either of the above will work perfectly fine.


----------



## DaveAndHolly219 (Mar 14, 2017)

WayneF said:


> DaveAndHolly219 said:
> 
> 
> > I shoot a Nikon D90 (for now, moving to a 7200 soon) and I have two Yongnuo YN565EX flash units.
> ...



My D90's internal flash doesn't fire, unfortunately. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WayneF (Mar 14, 2017)

DaveAndHolly219 said:


> My D90's internal flash doesn't fire, unfortunately.



That would seem a problem for the slave modes.  

But the best place for a fill light is back very near the camera lens axis (to fill the Main shadows without making a second set of shadows).    So then a simple PC sync cord from camera to the near fill light is very convenient.  The other Main light could be in S1 slave mode, triggered by the fill light.  Both PC sync and S1 slave mode require manual flash mode (as also would the radio triggers).


----------

